# Cell Phone Photography



## jeffashman (Aug 12, 2021)

Sometimes, when all you have is your cell phone, it's still good enough.

Grasshopper (tail clipped)
Motorola Droid X f/2.8 1/200 ISO 96 5.0mm


MotoX2012082901 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

Spider on Web
Samsung S3 f/2.6 1/430 ISO 80 3.7mm


SamS32012113001 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

Alien Lifeform Attacking an Earthling
Samsung S3 


SamS32013102001 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


SamS32013102002 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeff, you are right, all are nice but that first shot is extra nice if you ask me.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow!  Good enough might be an understatement.  Very nice.  You have some interesting critters where you live.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 15, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Jeff, you are right, all are nice but that first shot is extra nice if you ask me.


Thanks! Yes, I like the first one, because the Droid X really caught some good detail. It would have been nice if I hadn't clipped the tail, but I think it still turned out well.
This one was also caught on the Droid X. Not as crisp, but I loved the opportunity for the shot.


Grasshopper by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



Robshoots said:


> Wow!  Good enough might be an understatement.  Very nice.  You have some interesting critters where you live.


Thank you! North Texas is prarie land, and we have a lot of bio-diversity in this area.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 16, 2021)

I see a spider on a zip line.


----------

